# 1994/1995 Sportsman 400



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone know what the oem tires on a 1994 or 1995 polaris sportsman 400 were?

I had mine ripped off a couple of years ago and just picked up a 2004 500 ho and I dont like the tires and would like to put on the same type as the old 400.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I would contact Polaris. Dunlop supplies a number of manufacturers with tires as does Carlisle, check their web sites for soemthing similar to what you had. 

But to be honest, I woudn't waste the time. There are hundreds of aftermarket tires on the market today, from lightweight to 6 ply to radials. They have come a long way in design in the last 10 years. Many folks dump oem tires as soon as they can, the aftermarket models make a big difference. You can probably find soemthing with a similar tread design as your old tires, yet they will be higher quality.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

i believe they were the goodyear tracker p's i loved those tires on my sportsman.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks guys,


----------



## p.s.e man (Sep 30, 2003)

i think my 95 polaris magnum 425 4x4 has dunlop,i can tell ya this the fronts are 25x8.00-12 and the rears are 25x12.00-10


----------

